# MBTI of pornstars!



## dohmenick

lol, more porn, we have our imagination and the internet. 

I do not think the porn is the thing. you can feel the mental passion in his words.


----------



## Alice Alipheese

What would these reviews look like @Ecchi? i gotta know XD

Intjs - "i love the quiet robotic ones, nothing brings satisfaction like seeing a robot experience emotion for the first time and get all shameful and bashful"
ENTJ "all bark no bite, biggest subs on the planet"
INFP "its ALWAYS the quiet ones!"
INTP "professional virgins"


----------



## Alice Alipheese

double post


----------



## Ecchi

Alice Alipheese said:


> What would these reviews look like @Ecchi? i gotta know XD
> 
> Intjs - "i love the quiet robotic ones, nothing brings satisfaction like seeing a robot experience emotion for the first time and get all shameful and bashful"
> ENTJ "all bark no bite, biggest subs on the planet"
> INFP "its ALWAYS the quiet ones!"
> INTP "professional virgins"


Not a single one of those is accurate.





dohmenick said:


> OH SHIT, I have to know mine, according to you, now . but this is really interesting


I'm not going to fucking type people who already have a type. Don't waste my time. You're spamming my thread making posts that have nothing to do with the title.


----------



## dohmenick

wow, i am really sorry you took/perceived it that way. i was serious though, but my communications skills suck, so.

when you said "inclination to do certain things...., rationale for what their favorite things are" i was inquiring WHAT those "things" are, it was legit, hot hijacking, taking over anything your thread, i can make my own if you want to be alone in your sandbox.


----------



## dohmenick

although, yes, i am sorry for veering off thread course. my social awkwardness is not only in person.


----------



## DeXtinite

dohmenick said:


> when you said "inclination to do certain things...., rationale for what their favorite things are" i was inquiring WHAT those "things" are, it was legit, hot hijacking, taking over anything your thread, i can make my own if you want to be alone in your sandbox.


I am also interested in such a thread. So it would be cool if you started something like that.


----------



## Alice Alipheese

t'was a joke


----------



## dohmenick

we went outside the allowed parameters, we got guillotined!


----------



## dohmenick

i will add this though, as a final entry in the thread. these are the reasons a lot of people don't even try anymore. We have some folks who took interest, in a very uncommon thing, we got belittled from our lack of either knowledge on the subject of how we "spam" or write, as we try to find areas we can fit in, a new hobby? something to be thrilled about. i guess it was a wee bit cold outside for me to stick my tongue on the pole.


----------



## Hexigoon

Singularius said:


> Why there's never INFP pornstars?


I reckon if they wanted to do porn they'd rather do the amateur variety because it's more authentic and self-expressive.


----------



## Denature

Ecchi said:


> Not a single one of those is accurate.


How annoying. Explain your rationale.


----------



## Ecchi

Denature said:


> How annoying. Explain your rationale.


_How can you be so dense_ that you require an explanation about why a _post full of stereotypes_ is inaccurate?



> Intjs - "i love the quiet robotic ones, nothing brings satisfaction like seeing a robot experience emotion for the first time and get all shameful and bashful"
> ENTJ "all bark no bite, biggest subs on the planet"
> INFP "its ALWAYS the quiet ones!"
> INTP "professional virgins"



*Point #1:*
That person's post was full of stereotypes extrapolated from these labels used on Personality Cafe.

(NOT a sound understanding of types from actual observation.)



> ISTJ Forum - The Duty Fulfillers
> ISFJ - The Nurturers
> ESTJ - The Guardians
> ESFJ - The Caregivers
> ISTP - The Mechanics
> ESTP - The Doers
> ESFP - The Performers
> ISFP - The Artists
> INTJ - The Scientists
> INTP - The Thinkers
> ENTJ - The Executives
> ENTP - The Visionaries
> INFJ - The Protectors
> INFP - The Idealists
> ENFJ - The Givers
> ENFP - The Inspirers


*Point #2:*
The labels are only based on the Dominant and Auxiliary functions. They neglect the nuances the Tertiary and Inferior functions bring.

*Point #3:*
How the Introverted functions act is based on nurture.
(Introverted functions commit positive and negative experiences alike to memory.)

How the Extroverted functions act is based on nature.
(Two people of the same type will only be 50% alike, and this is due to the nature component.)


----------



## Denature

@Ecchi

Enlighten us with your knowledge


----------



## Crowbo

I'm not really sure of their types so I'll just put this here instead :laughing:


----------



## Ecchi

Denature said:


> @Ecchi
> 
> Enlighten us with your knowledge


Added you to my blocked list. I'm not putting up with your bullshit. I already explained it. Bye.


----------



## Ecchi

My reply above was to a deleted user lmao.

Another pornstar typed. Kimmy Granger = ESTJ. I disagree with Personality Database saying ESTP.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Ecchi said:


> Do you have any guesses for pornstars?
> 
> Mine: (twice as many Thinkers as Feelers)
> 
> Ava Addams - ISFJ
> Ava Rose - ESTP
> Belladonna - INFJ
> Bryci - ESTJ
> Jynx Maze - ENTP
> Kendra Lust - ISTJ
> Lea Lexis - ESTP
> Luscious Lopez - ENTJ
> Mandy Muse - ISTP
> Max Mikita - INFJ
> Mistress T - ISFJ
> Rose Monroe - ENTP
> Virgo Peridot - ESTJ


Wait, they have names?


----------



## UraniaIsis

Ok, my contribution to this debauchery. Madison Ivy. Any type suggestion on her? I'm leaning ESXP from a performance standpoint.


----------

